# bow making?



## Armacielli (Jul 15, 2008)

Any body here ever make his/her own bow? I'm interested in trying to make one or at least learning how I may go about it in the future. Does any body know of some good bowmaking sites or tutorials? I'd prefer if it had some kind of golassary b/c I don't exactly know what "staves" or "billets" or anything like are. Pictures are prefered.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jul 15, 2008)

All I did was a google search, but looks like a good site here: 
http://www.vintageprojects.com/archery-plans.html


----------



## JohnU (Jul 15, 2008)

Stickbow.com is where I get my info. The forum there is full of self bow makers. Three Rivers is where I bought most of my stuff.  I recently just got my bandsaw so I havent built one yet, but its on my "very soon" list.  Decided if I was going to build a recurve, I might as well start shooting one.  Did I tell you how my freezer seems to have more room in it since then.


----------



## Modelmaker (Jul 15, 2008)

I do make my own bows, I currently have a Hickory bow in progress a about 3 rattan bows waiting to be made.
I would suggest the Traditional Bowyer's Bible (all 3 volumes) it's a great reference and guide.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 15, 2008)

My son makes bows and cross bows... at least he did a few years back.. don't think he has time now with new job and new wife and new house, etc.... but he wanted to get back into it and I looked up a few sites for him... try these.

http://www.englishwarbow.com/bow-making.html
http://www.bowstick.com/storefront/
http://www.crossbow.com/
http://www.woodcraft-school.co.uk/bow-making.htm
http://www.osagebow.net/MAKING_THE_OSx.html


----------



## el_d (Jul 16, 2008)

I have made a few with my father. Are you looking to make a self bow(all wood) or a fiberglass recurve? I've never made a self bow but have made a few fiberglass recurves and takedown bow. I have one purpleheart/ walnut recurve that is almost finished it just needs some more shaping and tillering but I dont have a large enough place right now to work on it away from the house(fiberglass dust). 
 I got into the pen thing because it has a smaller footprint than the bow making. I am working off my deck right now and the lamination oven would take up half of that.
 I believe 3 rivers has staves for self bows and I get my fiberglass supplies from www.binghamprojects.com they have a video instruction package on how to make your own bow(recurve or longbow).


----------



## Armacielli (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el_d_
> 
> Are you looking to make a self bow(all wood) or a fiberglass recurve?



I was thinking more all wood as fiber glas seems beyond my means  and skills right now. Why, do you know something I don't?


----------



## JohnU (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Armacielli_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think he means fiberglass backed limbs. Not entire bow out of fiberglass.  Its a lamination process in a homemade heat box.  You cut your riser (body of the bow) and then layer your thin fiberglass and wood strips with epoxy on them in the press and bake it with your lightbulb heat box like an easybake oven.  The self bows are made from one long piece of wood, more like carving it to shape with handled cutters and scrapers.


----------



## el_d (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, Fiberglass recurve bows. Strips of fiberglass,wood veneers, exotic wood risers(if you can afford it). Glue them "easy bake oven"(heh),cut , shape and tiller. Not too hard with the right tools, just takes time and money depending how elaborate you want your bow to be. Never made a self bow, looks like something I may try later on.
 You can start the self bow from any point you want, Cutting down the tree and striping the bark carefully may be a little more than I want but would probably be cool to do. 3Rivers has staves ready to go and the bowstick site Chuck mentioned has some also..... fun stuff, good times......


----------



## shawn394 (Jul 17, 2008)

There was an article on doing this in one of the woodworking magazines a while back.  Informative article on how to glue up and shape the bow and how to build the heat box I think.  Just can't find my magazine again.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 17, 2008)

wish you guys would post some pictures of you bows.  I've never been able to hit the broad side of a barn with a bow, but I love them.  I did manage to nail my neighbors above grown swiming pool once.  "Now, where did that leak come from?"


----------



## Chasper (Jul 17, 2008)

I make primative bows, also arrows and flint knapped stone points.  Go to the PaleoPlanet forum (it's just like IPA but with stone age tools), you can find it here http://paleoplanet69529.yuku.com/directory.  There is a discussion forum for making primative bows and there is also a group of forums in a Archery Reference Center that includes a tutorial and other valuable info.

The ultimate set of books for bow making is called The Traditional Bowyer's Bible, Volumes 1, 2, 3 and a new volume published earlier this year.  You can find them at Amazon.


----------



## babyblues (Jul 18, 2008)

As has already been mentioned, "The Traditional Bowyer's Bible" is indispensable.  <s>Three</s> (four now) volumes and everything you would need to know about building a bow.  He even goes into horn backed bows and making arrows and bow strings...the whole nine yards.  Jim Hamm does a fine job with this set.


----------

